# Santiago de Compestella site ideas



## Bengal (Aug 13, 2010)

We are off to Spain this Sunday and, at some point in the trip, want to visit Santiago de Compestella. I can't see any Acsi campsites there but can anyone recommend a camp site? Or ideas for how best to visit the place with the van? It would be a pity to miss the place if we can't find parking nearby.

Thanks in advance,

Bengal


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

there is or rather was a site within walking distance of the cathedral which we stayed at 8 or 9 years ago. Looking in the Caravan Europe book I think the site was "Camping As Cancelas" www.campingascancelas.com


----------



## Ian1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Bengal,

I stayed at "Camping As Cancelas", Rua do 25 de Xullo, 35 (Tel: 0034 981 580266) in Santiago de Compostela last July. The site is a on a fairly steep hillside but the pitches are on terraces so relatively level. Reasonably good on-site restaurant/bar with free wi-fi.

The site is ideal for visiting the city and cathedral as the bus stop is only 200m from the gate and buses are frequent and cheap. If you want to see the spectacular Pilgrim Mass in the Cathedral which starts at 12:00 noon daily you need to be there at least an hour early to get a seat, it is well worth the wait.

I followed the whole of the Pilgrim camino from Tours, through St Jean Pied de Port to Santiago. I can also recommend Camping Camino at Castrojeriz if you are going that way. Fixed 3 course daily menu for €10 was pretty good.

Have a good trip, Ian


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

"Camping As Cancelas" 

It is not easy to find but is ok. we stayed a few nights and found the walk in and back pleasant, but we did bus it once!


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

I can also recommend Camping Camino at Castrojeriz. Staff very friendly. basic camp but clean. In fact in November we were the only ones on site !!! 16 Euro Acsi site. Free wifi ( we were able to get in in the MH)

Cheers


DJM


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

We also stayed at As Cancelas,wasn't that impressed with it but you can either get the bus or walk into town from there.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

As Cancelas also do a service wash which was very good value a couple of years ago. 

We'd actually parked in the street in Santiago, on a Sunday, but think we were lucky to find a space. We were also lucky to find the van again - I'd used the satnav to save where we were, and of course neither of us paid any attention to street names. Then when we were ready to make our way back to the van, the satnav said 'No route possible'! 

We had a fabulous midday meal in a wee restaurant in the old town just below the cathedral. When it came to the bill, he scribbled it on the counter!


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

There is an aire at Milladoiro just outside Santiago. It's in a car park by the sports centre and the bus into town stops in the car park. There is water and a waste dump, plus free wifi from the nearby cafe. See my site below for photos.

Travesia do Porto, Milladoiro

GPS: N 42º 50.718' W 008º 34.860'

I hope this helps.

Christine


----------



## Bengal (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for all the info. This gives us a couple of choices. We plan to get to Santiago in a few weeks or so.

Bengal


----------

